
TypeScript: Using the Compiler API - mariuz
https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/Using-the-Compiler-API
======
matharmin
TypeScript doesn't really have a plugin system (language service plugin are
very limited), but the compiler API does give you access to a quite a lot.
This includes niche use cases such as building inside a browser, dynamically
generate files, transform the output, run type-aware migrations on an entire
project.

